
World of Tanks streamer dies during 24-hour Twitch marathon - tejohnso
http://www.pcgamer.com/world-of-tanks-streamer-dies-during-24-hour-twitch-marathon/
======
gspetr
It's a shame. I heard he was a father of three children.

Here's a story of an 18 year old who died streaming after 40 hours, so it's
not always age related: [http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-07-18-18-year-
old-die...](http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-07-18-18-year-old-dies-
after-playing-diablo-3-for-40-hours-straight)

------
danielhooper
It might seem reactionary, but shouldn't streaming services (Twitch) have
rules or guidelines against these kind of endurance streams?

~~~
dvcc
I think its a bit weird to think that Twitch needs to act as the parent of a
thirty-five year old man. It's his own judgement in the end.

As an aside, sitting for 24 hours would not kill an otherwise healthy man,
there was probably some underlying condition.

~~~
wamsachel
He wasn't just sitting for 24 hours, he had been pulling multiple 20+ hour
marathons in the same week. Twitch doesn't need to be a parent, but it takes
very little effort to send notifications reminding people to go to sleep.

~~~
bdcravens
Wouldn't even the slightest bit of notification open a Pandora's box of
liability?

~~~
wamsachel
I don't know, but I've seen health notifications on Nintendo games and
Blizzard games.

------
wmil
This sounds like the result of stimulant abuse.

~~~
synicalx
What gives you that impression?

